# 3/17/04 - Top o' the ski morning to ya...



## skiguide (Mar 16, 2004)

with all this snow coming - i am planning to jet over to NH tomorrow, cause I can 

Anyone up for somewhere  like Bretton, Cannon, Attiash, Wildcat., cranmore.. those are my top choices, but i'll consider others..


----------



## salida (Mar 16, 2004)

I might be at sunapee tomorrow, seeings how they will be gettiing more snow than probably anywhere else!!!!

porter


----------



## skiguide (Mar 16, 2004)

they probably will.. VT is looking like the most... just a further drive, but i'll consider it..


----------

